# Do you get sick of your smoked food until a day or two after you smoke it?



## rbranstner (Dec 30, 2009)

As I sit here at my computer smelling like smoke I start to wonder is there anyone else out there like me that after a long day of smoking meat it just doesn't end up tasting very well? I usually go through the meal and its ok or maybe good but not great. BUT the next day or even two if I try the meat I love it! Same thing goes for this situation. I am out smoking meat all day and the meat tastes ok but my wife digs into it and loves it. The only difference is I have been out in the smoke all day and she hasn't. When we do our venison sausage for the year I can't even eat the stuff for a while. My brother got sick (not from the sausage) before eating some of our Potato sausage a few years back and he can't to this day eat any of this sausage. I love the stuff. It worked out for me because he gave me all of his so we didn't even have to make it last year since I had so much. Anyone have any tricks to get over this? Now days it is soo cold out that I don't stay out by the smoker I am only out there for a few minutes at a time but you still end up with smoke on your cloths.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry to heqr about your situation, fortunately I don't experience the same thing. Every thing looks, smells, and taste great. BTW, I do end up with smoke smelling clothes and skin too. I call it ambiance.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 30, 2009)

I get tired of repetitiveness where I don't want another bite of something we have had too much of but that is about it. Everyone is different though.


----------



## smokingd (Dec 30, 2009)

I never in all my years of smoking experienced such a dreadfull situation (wife say you can't handle the smoke stay away from the fire) no insult intended you just need to love the smoke


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

It is worse at comps where I throw a Friday night party and then cook all night to turn in on Saturday at noon.  In fact, I usually smell so much smoke that if you cut me open I would probably have a smoke ring!  I pack stuff up after I turn in and the next day I can really tell how good it was.

Big smokes don't really taste good to me until the next day...I usually just have to judge off of other people's compliments.


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 30, 2009)

I sympathize with you. I call it sausage fatigue. After a weekend of cutting, grinding, mixing, stuffing, smoking, and then finishing up and packaging my sausage (not to mention all the associated clean up phases) I really don't enjoy it or want to be around it. However, after a morning of canoeing, fishing, or packing I really LOVE the stuff. Thats why I do it. Everyone else loves it from the get go, but I have a hard time even telling if a batch is any good or not. I don't have this problem if I'm doing a brisket, PP, or ribs. Guess I am not handling it as much.


----------



## lifterpuller (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't wait to eat whatever it is I smoke and I always enjoy it.

I can definitely relate to you on the smell though. The little lady has nicknamed me "cold cuts" due to the smell I carry after a good smoke.


----------



## walle (Dec 30, 2009)

I've never done the competion circuit, but have cooked a lot for large groups of people/day long smokes.  I don't get sick, but I would say that smoke does whet the appetite for me... or maybe that just because I sample so much!

On the other - getting sick or not being able to eat it after - never been a problem for me.  Guess I grew up around all of that, so I'm used to butchering all day, from chickens to beef, and then having some of that same thing for supper.

I do know folks who have that problem - guess it just comes down to intestinal fortitude.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 30, 2009)

I would have to say that in the winter when it is freezing cold outside and I can't sit by the smoker I end up liking my meat much better but in the summer especially when I sit by the smoker all day I just don't think my meat tastes as good until they next day or two. Mybe this a a condition that we all don't know about I will call it "Smoke A Idus". hahah just kidding. I don't get it. I love the smell of my smoker. I love the smell of my clothes after a smoke but some times my meat just tastes way better the next day or two. But then again a lot of people say their food tasts way better the next day (like with chili). Maybe thats all it is for me. I don't know. I love smoking and I love smoked food so I am never going to stop so I will just deal with it.


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't get "sick" but I do
  also

My wife,family members, team members etc....always ask, Why aren't you eating with the rest of us.....

To which I always reply....If your lazy azz would stay awake and watch me smoke you would know why I ain't eating with you   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







BTW no matter the situation I do agree most smoked foods as well as salsa and such are better the next day


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 30, 2009)

I think Mulepackin hit the nail on the head when He said _*sausage fatigue.*_ I 'm the same way, when I get done I don't even want to taste it. But the next day i love it!!


----------



## mnwalleye (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe you should shower more than once a month.


----------



## dom johnjulio (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't experience that problem. My problem is motivating myself to do it.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 30, 2009)

Generally my sense of taste is considerably dulled the day I smoke.  Always figured that was why everything had a richer smoke flavor a day or so later.  Sometimes though I am too wore out to really enjoy it if I have done a big cook with multiple entrees and sides.


----------



## rhankinsjr (Dec 31, 2009)

I have the same problem as some of you have mentioned.  

My nose, clothes and body are so saturated in smoke that everything I eat or drink tastes like it has been dominated by smoke.

The wife now makes me shower during the meats cooler time so dinner is more enjoyable for them, and myself as well.

I love smoked food anytime, havn't been burnt out on low & slow bbq yet!


----------



## miamirick (Dec 31, 2009)

i can't see being sick of it  i love the smell of smoke and sneak the windows by the smoker open so it fills the house.  some days i'm outside doing chores i'll put wood in and fire the smoker up with no meat just to get the smoke smell going.  i'd bet your in the country and have nature smell all the time where here in the city it's a treat to smell the wood burning


----------



## bill in mn (Dec 31, 2009)

I just loaded the drum for tomorrows early morning smoke I'll fire it up around 2:00 am and do 2 butts for tomorrows 4:00pm dinner.the only butts I have done were  this years Christmas dinner and I thought that it was better 2 days later warmed up and light BBQ sauce.
The smoke smell the wife said the only thing she likes better is WD-40 what a lady.
Maybe it's the menu that's got you thinking this way.Try some different stuff and lighter smoke.How about some fish maybe salmon on a plank or some shrimp (jumbo or prawns) lobster.here is a marinade for salmon that we like on the grill but have never tried in the smoker.I'll put it on a soaked cedar plank and cook for 20 minn or so.I'll throw some points your way to get ya feeling better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy new year to everyone on SMF .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






*1/4 cup Dijon mustard*
*1/4 cup balsamic vinegar*
*1/4 cup honey *
*or equal part of each *


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 31, 2009)

I can kinda see what you are saying.  I mean, for me - maybe I had a beer or six while I was cooking...therefore, I'm not as "into" the finished product after it's smoked.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm not quite as hungry and I might have sampled off some of the smaller cuts while waiting for the main course to finish.

OR - here is another scenario,  When I was first starting out smoking, my ribs weren't as good coming off the smoker as they were the next night after reheating it.  I figured out soon that it wasn't really the taste that was better - but the meat was more tender after reheating.

That could be your issue...maybe you aren't getting your meat to the point of tenderness that you crave - which is why it tastes better the next day.  Could be?

If it tastes good to you the next day - there is for sure one thing you are doing right - not oversmoking it!

If you smoke something too much, after it cools and gets refrigerated - all that smoke condenses on/in the meat and then it's not too yummy.

For me, some days I smoke because I almost have to  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Meaning, I planned to, then I bought the meat, and now it's Sunday and the weather is nice, etc...so I GOTTA smoke what I bought and planned to have for dinner...even if I'm not so much in the mood to smoke all day, as I thought I would be when I bought the groceries...

For you, maybe you get put off a little by the length of time it takes to finish the big smokes, and so you lose a little interest...then the next day, you get to reap the reward without all the work - so it tastes better.

Just a couple of possible ideas there...

Either way - keep on 'que'in!


----------



## gnubee (Dec 31, 2009)

I used to have that problem but believe it or don't I solved it in the most basic way. I simply moved my smoker so that it is downwind of me when I open its door. Its on wheels So I park it on the patio where the wind is at my back then I fire it up. The smoke drifts away from and not over me so I for the most part am not standing in it. If the wind shifts I shift the smoker to compensate. Really not a hard thing to do. The wind is never calm around here so I have no problems on calm days. 

Trust me this works. 

I believe that a taller stack would also help to alleviate your problem.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive actually got burned out on smoking, i was doing it every weekend for a few months and i have been taking a break from it. Might do a pork but this weekend but making homade sausage is the plan for sure.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 31, 2009)

I get that way alot. I think it's because I like to smell the smoke about three inches above the top of the stack so i can smell what's going on in there ( I swear a good nose can tell when pork is done). I stand around in the smoke all day just because I like to and because nobody seems to bother me there. I too can heft a few six packs on a long smoke and by the time I'm done, I really don't have much of an appetite and the food tastes really sooty to me. The family with be elbow deep into it and think I'm crazy when I look at the meat sideways.

Never seem to have the problem when grilling though. Even when I do a long grill like a pork loin, I can't wait to eat..


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 31, 2009)

Usually whenever I'm cooking a lot of food, smoked or not, I tend not to be very hungry for it when it's done.  I don't know why.  I'll eat it, but usually not much.  I've always thought it was from just smelling the food all day that my body was just telling me I was already full.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 31, 2009)

No doubt........and then to top if off your neighbors always offer up some of their stuff to try.  Especially new teams that say "try this and let me know what you think".   LOL  I think the thought of eating any Q disgusts me.  Have any pizza?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A normal home cooking session is fine, but contests or a large cook just kill my desire to eat any Q for a while.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 31, 2009)

Not yet I have not. I think what your experiencing is allot of what the wives experience. Not stereotyping here, but they do usually do the majority of the cooking. How many times has your wife said to you when you go out for a meal. "This tastes so good, you know why? Because I didn't have to cook it"

I think maybe thats along the same line. Kitchen fatigue, sausage fatigue. 
If you are getting tired of eating your own smokes, then you need to make more burnt ends LOL. 
I think they were just listed as their own food group


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe it... I assume that when your obsessing over the meat for a few days on the BBQ comp you prolly turn your nose up at it.

Personally, I love good BBQ and could eat it daily!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 31, 2009)

Getting tired of smoked meats?...........Blasphemy!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 31, 2009)

nope, I pretty much always crave smoked pork products.


----------

